# Amplificador 32W fuente unica + vumetro



## Maná 87 (Mar 21, 2009)

hola estimados colegas, bueno aca les dejo un proyecto que hace poco termine y satisfacio mis espetativas, se trata de un amplificador con el operacional TDA2050 en configuracion con fuente unica la verdad que al principio de las pruebas no le tenia mucha fe a esta configuracion (fuente unica) pero despues me convenci que vale la pena, cumplio mis espectativas y es muy recomendable, yo me vi en la situacion de utilizar fuente unica por que tengo una fuente de 45V+45Vcc y baje ese voltaje a +33V con un regulador con transistor, si alguno se pregunta por que no baje ese voltaje a +17 y con un regulador negativo a -17V y ya esta la fuente partida y no hay que utilizar el capacitor a la salida en serie con el parlante", es factible pero se disipa mucha potencia ya que cada transistor debera disipar P=Vce*I la Vt seria la tension que tiene que caer en la juntura y la I seria la que consume el amplificador a max pot. ,segun la hoja de dato este amplificador posee un rendimiento del 60% osea que para sumintrar 32W de audio consume aprox. 55W considerando algunas perdidas, entonces Pt=12V*1,67A, esto nos da unos 20W que se dispan en el transistor, pero si el voltaje baja mas como a 17V la potencia disipada en el transistor sube a 46,76 W y les digo que disipando esos 20W el transistor esta calentito je, bueno despues de todo esto vamos al proyecto:

Lista de materiales:

Resistencias: 1/4W
4 * 22k
1* 680
1* 2.2

Capacitores:

1* 1uf (MKP, MKT, Poliester)
1* 22uf 35V 
1* 100uf 35V
1* 33pf
1* 470nf
1* 2200uf  35V (mientras mas grande mejor)

Semicondictores:

1* TDA2050

Regulador transistorizado:

1* TIP3055
1* 680Ω 2W
1* Zener 33V 1W

les adjunto las del amplificador y un vumetro de 5 led muy bueno por cierto, ademas unas fotos de como quedo mi modulo

espero comentarios y felicito a los miembros por el nivel que tiene el foro, sigan asi. 

saludos

Emmanuel.[/url]


----------



## Maná 87 (Mar 21, 2009)

Aca les dejo el impreso del vumetro de 5 led, el integrado es el ka2284 soporta leds de alta intensidad, levanta un poco de temperatura pero no es de preocupar. tambien les dejo unas fotos mas, y luego subire el digrama del regulador a transistor, es los mas basico pero para algunos que se inician sera muy didactico, sin mas me despido.

saludos 

Emmanuel.


----------



## leop4 (Mar 21, 2009)

muy bueno Maná 87 pero que quisiste decir con eso de fuente unica? yo tengo echo un pcb del ka2284 en el pcb wizard si lo queres decime ok.


----------



## Maná 87 (Mar 21, 2009)

hola leop y gracias, creia que habia quedado claro lo de fuente unica y el por que la utilice pero veo que no, bueno me refiero a fuente unica cuando es solo positiva, generalmente los amplificador trabajan con fuente partida en donde tenes una D.D.P. (diferencia de potencial o voltaje) positiva y otra negativa pero con referente a masa o tierra que es un punto en comun en cambio con fuente unica solo tenes una polaridad un ejemplo de amplificador con fuente unica serian los de automovil que trabajan con +12V que es de lo que disponemos en la bateria, esto es solo un ejemplo no quiere decir que todos los amplificador de automovil utilizen +12V ya que hay circuitos para elevar el voltaje pudiendo obtener voltajes mayores y partidos, en fin con una fuente unica tenes un potencial positivo (+) y masa (0V) en una fuente partida tenes un potencial (+)positivo -- masa -- potencial (-) negativo, el Amplificador que propuse esta en una configuracion en la que trabaja con +33V en vez de trabajar con +/-16.5V por los motivos que ya expuse, bueno espero que halla disipado tu duda y si tenes inquietudes no dudes en cosultar. exitos!

Saludos.

Emmanuel


----------



## Maná 87 (Mar 21, 2009)

bueno aca les dejo el regulador echo con transistor, es basico como ya dije pero para esta aplicacion dio muy buena respuesta, tuve el amplificador a plena potencia con el disipador que mostre sin cooler y levanta alrededor de 60ºC y se estabiliza en ese limite sin aparicion de armonicos en el audio ni grandes variaciones en el voltaje de alimentacion, registre un maximo de 3% de variacion en el voltaje y  luego con cooler no levanta mas de 40ºC a plena potencia. sin mas que agregar me despido.

Saludos.

Emmanuel.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2009)

muy interesante lo suyo mana87, lo pondre en la "cola de espera de proyectos".

saludos.


----------



## aliaspelo (Jun 17, 2010)

hola soy gabriel y soy estudiante de electronica . soy nuevo en el foro y si no es mucha molestia me gustaria pedirte si me haces el favor de darme un circuito completo con la etapa de regulacio vumetro y amplificacion...

desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## ernesto2111 (Jun 21, 2010)

Fijate si podes subir el esquematico del pcb para guiarme un poco mas a la hora de armarlo y para ver el funcionamiento. Gracias saludos


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Dic 22, 2010)

Muchas gracias maná 87 por el pcb del vumetro, conseguí los integrados de una grabadora vieja y estaba buscando un pcb para volverlos a armar. Gracias


----------



## bid (May 18, 2011)

oye man donde estan los digramas ke no los veo por ningun lado


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2011)

Estan en los archivos adjuntos tres en el primer post, y tres en el segundo hace doble click para abrirlo


----------



## jol45 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hola
         En el Regulador de la fuente con un Zener, si calculas bien la resistencia tambien sirve como limitador de potencia, para proteger los equipos e incluso el transistor del regulador.
         Por otra parte si usas un regulador de voltaje de la serie 78xx el resultado de regulacion final es mucho mejor, pero no controla potencia.

                Saludos


----------

